# 2.0T's post up your engine bays



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

I tried searching but didn't get too many results. Post up any engine bay shots you guys have.


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

here...








maybe you're looking for something like this...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*







_Modified by elRey at 12:15 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

Are those ^^ non intercooled?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Shawn B)*


^^ Not a picture but it's recent. I'll hopefully have the idle set tomorrow and theres a new intake manifold coming soo to eliminte the big loop in the upper intercooler pipe.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

In the corrado, taken sometime near the first start up.








When it was in the jetta, mid install.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

^^
Got a bigger pic of your bay?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll try a different hosting website.


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Let's try this again


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

thanks everyone! keep em coming


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (eggman95)*

ausome pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Are those ^^ non intercooled?

mine is (NON-intercooled)


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (elRey)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Cgarcia)*


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*









currently 




































_Modified by sgolf2000 at 12:40 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (sgolf2000)*

The best pics I have right now.
























My engine bay will soon be changing when I get the new upper intake manifold (you can see the idea of what it looks like below). It should eliminate the large bend, look better function better and won't be routed over my hot turbo/exhaust.


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Are those ^^ non intercooled?

Yep mine is at 10 psi. for over a year now.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
My engine bay will soon be changing when I get the new upper intake manifold (you can see the idea of what it looks like below). It should eliminate the large bend, look better function better and won't be routed over my hot turbo/exhaust.










Why not just do a mk4 mani upper/lower swap?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Why not just do a mk4 mani upper/lower swap?

Again, in a MKI chassis with a 2.0L block the MKIV intake manifold does NOT clear the hood.
Also I used what I had at the time to build my motor. The upper intake I got to cut in half was free and a friend is TIG welding it in his spare time for free. At this point it is a lot easier to just swap the upper manifold.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Shawn B)*

























low end....came in like this...NOT running....
















left like this...low budget / non show / daily driver turbo


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

nice work on that green car.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

thanks for all the pictures guys, great stuff.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (eggman95)*


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*









not working right now because of ignition problem search my name and help me out


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (pdogg)*

specs?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (The Green)*

of which car?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)




----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

more


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## TurboLover3 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_more
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This is giving me some great ideas for when I go turbo.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (TurboLover3)*


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

great pic


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2pt. slo)*

aba 16vT's are SEX!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (djpj06)*

has anyone actually gone under the moter with the piping like the vr6 guys do? would really like to keep my bay clean looking when i go intercooled


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (WindsorJetta8v)*

BEFORE~








NOW~
just started working on it today..... Need to order some parts..... will be done in a couple of weeks.....










_Modified by jettaiv4turbochrg at 8:08 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

couple old ones..........


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2008cc)*


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

anybody here running the kinetic 8V T3 manifold that the turbo flange is at a 45* angle OR does anyone have pics of this manifold installed???


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Fknmovin60)*

like this? this was a mock up with a spare head to see how the mk4 intake mani would fit with the turbo. 


























_Modified by djpj06 at 10:51 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (djpj06)*

YES... how much room is there underneath where the waste gate mounts... any clearance issues with axle, etc...


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Fknmovin60)*

11psi going strong








finally painted pipes and cooled the cooler










_Modified by boglog42 at 8:32 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## Only8v (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

heres mine in the 
how i got the shell








early stages.... pre SDS, on digi1


























SDS Update coming soon.... (2 days left..







)


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Fknmovin60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fknmovin60* »_YES... how much room is there underneath where the waste gate mounts... any clearance issues with axle, etc... 

hope this helps


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fknmovin60* »_ 
YES... how much room is there underneath where the waste gate mounts... any clearance issues with axle, etc... 



_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_
hope this helps









that's not the wastegate. that's the oil return.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (VDUBIN)*

o not so observant one... look above the axle...ooohhmmm.








thats the only photo i gots. i have had zero issues with clearance.
check my project thread.








l
l
l
V


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_








not working right now because of ignition problem search my name and help me out


looks like you have a few problems. this is like an i-spy picture. i spy with my little eye a shift knob?


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (rednhez)*

lol, new 5spd ICV?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (rednhez)*

keeping this thread alive!


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_
[/url]

You need to do something about that.. that seriously cant be good..


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what cant be good?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_what cant be good?

That pipe coming off turbo with the 5 slicone couplings.. thats boost leak city rite there.. you should see about getting a new pipe fabbed up to eliminate all those.. I wouldnt be suprised if you have a few boost leaks coming from that area.. Just my advice, thats what i would do if i was in your position.. it can only help..


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

ok that was just a mock up im working on a new one right now


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

In Progress....


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Sometimes I really miss my 2.0T days!







Lots of good, exciting times!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_










did you notice much diff with that short runner?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_


sweetest heat shield ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

i thought I had posted in here but I guess not. Here is an old pic. Everything is apart right now getting cleaned up.


----------



## krazyBastos (Mar 25, 2007)

hey i have a question im thinking of turhboing out my 2.0 aswell and i was woundering wat chip do you guys use and can u run a performance camshaft with that?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_BEFORE~








NOW~
just started working on it today..... Need to order some parts..... will be done in a couple of weeks.....










almost done


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

purrty


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (djpj06)*

new short runner


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## Dub Bro (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Finally,....Somebody who actually cares what it looks like when they're finished.....Props to you jetta4


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Dub Bro)*

yea, where the pretty ones at?!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (nothing-leaves-stock)*

mine is getting prettied up soon...many things are on order...... give me 2 weeks or so, got some nice stuff on the way


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (WindsorJetta8v)*

yeah mine to is gonna change alot .. im selling every thing , extreme makeover lol 
big turbo setup


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Golf 2.0T)*

my old 8v circa 2000...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Us2bA4dr)*

any more pics/details?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_my old 8v circa 2000...









wasn't this car featured in eurotuner? it was made into a coupe? nuts car! I walways envy that Jetta~!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (WindsorJetta8v)*

2.0 8v aba...short runner, forged pistons and autotech cam, bigger injectors, sds and a/w spearco i/c..best time was 11.56 in th e1/4 and made 350whp @ 20 psi...
not to many pics of it due to old computer dying...
http://www.epitomewerks.com/vids/eddie_dyno.wmv
http://www.epitomewerks.com/vids/spool.wmv
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v63/spooled/resize1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Us2bA4dr)*

on th edyno vid, it had a misfire due to the wrong plugs being in there, i ran some cheapy ac delco plugs that were'nt even gapped just to get it in and out of th eshop, forgot about it on the dyno til i blew th electrodes off..


----------



## TurboLover3 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Us2bA4dr)*

350hp out of an 8V is nuts! Seeing numbers like that keeps me motivated to build mine and glad I didn't go with a VR swap.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (TurboLover3)*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_


Whose mk4 is this?


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (elRey)*

wtf, how do people get clean engine bays? There are all these hoses and dirt in mine


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (lroy12)*

tee the hoses together


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2.0t mk2)*

i am thinking of going water/air intercooler.. are they harsh on your car's water pump? are they less or more efficient than an air/air?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (lroy12)*

you wouldn't want to run it off of the engine's coolant system. You would want to run an electric pump with an external cooler. The have better cooling efficiency, but over long periods of time they will heat soak and will not cool as quickly.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (lroy12)*

you need a seperate pump and resevoir, you dont want to circulate your engines 190 dgree coolant through your ic


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_you need a seperate pump and resevoir, you dont want to circulate your engines 190 dgree coolant through your ic








You'll be adding heat


----------



## Only8v (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (GTijoejoe)*

Here is a more current pic.... 








let me know what you think.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## Dub Bro (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Only8v)*

Looks sweet.....nice, clean and well thought out


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

wow thats the shortest turbo to intake pipe i have ever seen... took me a while to figure it out


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lroy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lroy12* »_wow thats the shortest turbo to intake pipe i have ever seen... took me a while to figure it out


















































build thread

before shot:










_Modified by elRey at 10:50 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Dub Bro (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

Here's my pics


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

is that a 1.8t k turbo?


----------



## skatedvs420 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Dub Bro)*

nice car bro keep it up ...didnt you win first at waterfest in mk3 mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub Bro (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (skatedvs420)*

Mk3 Mod2 Class 28


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

elrey
that is nuts.To bad its a k03


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lroy12* »_is that a 1.8t k turbo?

Yes sir, it is. k03s

_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_elrey
that is nuts.To bad its a k03

It's all I need for non-intercooled boost.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

actually a bigger turbo is better for non-intercooled boost. The ko3 is out of its efficiency range in the higher rpms, which means the air is being compressed inefficiently and causing it to be hotter.


_Modified by MaxVW at 12:32 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_actually a bigger turbo is better for non-intercooled boost. The ko3 is out of its efficiency range in the higher rpms, which means the air is being compressed inefficiently and causing it to be hotter.

K03*s* 6-7psi @ 4500 is fine.
I never said it was ideal or the best, just that it's all *I* need. 


_Modified by elRey at 3:55 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

either way its sick.Ya 7 psi is still good for a 14.9


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

fair enough i respect that i really like how you built your setup, i am curious though do you have any dyno charts?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

I need a short runner like that^^
My motor is up and running again, I've been babying it since I blew it up last time. I am just trying to sort out some coolant temps and maybe add some fueling to it. I'm still waiting for my custom upper intake manifold (not short runner) but I'll take some pics of the engine bay soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

here is mine as of right now. I have a bunch of other stuff to do like install my fuel rail an lines as well as put the braille in the trunk.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_here is mine as of right now. I have a bunch of other stuff to do like install my fuel rail an lines as well as put the braille in the trunk.










lookin good! 
you can install the braille style batteries in the trunk, the 11+ foor run isnt too much for these small batteries?
BTW just installed the new USRT LRI, and all i can say is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_

lookin good! 
you can install the braille style batteries in the trunk, the 11+ foor run isnt too much for these small batteries?
BTW just installed the new USRT LRI, and all i can say is









As long as you have the cable to support it, you will be fine. I have a 15 lb. Just to be safe.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some small changes to my motor since I blew the last one but no recent pics, here's one I haven't posted yet:








I'm still waiting for my new custom upper intake manifold.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

verry nice will have some updated pic of mine up soon


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

guess i can play too


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

fpr is wrong in this pic. see top one for right placement, just an overall shot though.










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:23 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

more please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

i finally charged my cam so i'll have some soon


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I was just thinking howmany of
you 2.0t guys plan attending h20 cuz a good number of us are from that area. What would everyone going think of doing sometype of ABA turbo gtg on sat or something for
both owners and thoes planning on turboing. I always got discouraged when I went to shows and see only 1 or 2 ABA ts when I was looking for build ideas when I
knew there wheremore Putin he lot that weren't built forthe showcase purpose. . This wouldn't a great opportunity for all of us to meet
each other and check outthe cars in
person rather than hunting them down at
the show also will give thoes planning on turboing an oppurtunity to check out a variety of builds and talk to
owners first hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who's down?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i'll be there if its set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

i would be down aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_What would everyone going think of doing sometype of ABA turbo gtg on sat or something

no love for the AEG+


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

MK4's...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Yes all 2.0ts all platforms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does anyone have any connections for a spot where we can have this event down there?
I'm willing to assist with setting this up but I haven't been to h20 since 2004 and I'm a little behind on all the spots I mean I don't see thisbeing
too bigjust a spot we can chill and bs with our cars for a couple he's max during the day, late afternoon I'd assume


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

lots of people including me are at the go-karts saturday afternoon. there's a shopping center with a dunkin donuts and a car wash right next to it. we could meet at the dunkin donuts or in the shopping center, its a huge parking lot. and you can still enjoy the go-karts without having to leave.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

I would be there but I live in the ATL


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

btw heres an updated pic of my bay, had a couple of financial setbacks but will hopefully be purchasing the final piece of the puzzle in about 2 weeks stay tuned for updates!


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Not a 2.0, but I have an ABA head bolted to a G60 block...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

First time around








Now


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

From Today:








I'll post more later .......


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

interesting charge piping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

following this route?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah but the bends on mikes rabbit are much nicer, the one i was replying about has too many bends in it, and they are not mandrel bent, i can understand the budget behind it but there's a cleaner way of doing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

i was just refering to the layout, not the fabrication.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

mikes is junk.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_mikes is junk.
















yeah some jersey hating quaker who knows a little about welding did that...


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re:*

yeah its a 2.0 and its for sale


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_the one i was replying about has too many bends in it, and they are not mandrel bent, i can understand the budget behind it but there's a cleaner way of doing it. 


I used what was available at the time, on a budget. I am currently waiting for my new upper intake manifold which will eliminate the long ugly bend in the upper piping. There's a cleaner way to do it? Not at the time, the front strut towers are raised 2 3/4" in my rabbit which doesn't allow a lot of room to go by on that side and I was also using an external Mocal oil cooler which was vertically mounted next to the radiator on the passenger side leaving no room for pipes anyways. Use the MKIV intakes - doesn't clear the underside of the hood in a rabbit with the 2.0L block. Use the New beetle upper intake manifold - good luck finding one, I searched.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_Yes all 2.0ts all platforms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does anyone have any connections for a spot where we can have this event down there?
I'm willing to assist with setting this up but I haven't been to h20 since 2004 and I'm a little behind on all the spots I mean I don't see thisbeing
too bigjust a spot we can chill and bs with our cars for a couple he's max during the day, late afternoon I'd assume
we can all meet at the convention center parking lot...thats big enough...saaayy...sat around 11am-12?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the layout of the piping is fine, its just the execution. look at the green rabbit vs your car... i'm not saying its got to look showy like that because my bay isn't a show engine bay but the layout is more direct/ simple.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_following this route?









that looks really nice, but that last bit of the inlet pipe rakes right across the top of the exhaust manifold. I bet you sit in traffic with that for a few minutes and aren't even able to touch the intake manifold.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

this is really poor for heatsoak.but it looks super clean


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_
that looks really nice, but that last bit of the inlet pipe rakes right across the top of the exhaust manifold. I bet you sit in traffic with that for a few minutes and aren't even able to touch the intake manifold.

no...heat shield....intake temps are fine...trust me







i was wonder about that too, but the paint isn't even discolored


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_following this route?









are you using only vband clamps on the charge piping?
no vibrations with one solid piece or do the clamps have some give?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
are you using only vband clamps on the charge piping?
no vibrations with one solid piece or do the clamps have some give?

we only used the Vband at the throttle body ONLY. and the piping was braced to the motor on the other side of the head, then the turbo and FMIC connections had silicone for plenty of flex. Vbands do NOT have any movement so you can NOT use them at all connections....but wigins clamps you can IF you want to spend 200 to 400 A PIECE for them


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (VEEDUBmk3)*

I updated too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

car came such a long way man, im impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUBmk3)*

my set up timeline



current











_Modified by 2.0t mk2 at 10:22 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (eggman95)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2.0t mk2)*

Got my boost up to 12psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif water/meth comes on at 8psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car is hella fun!.
If anything it looks different cause i'm running open compressor again and you cant beat the sound with a stick


----------



## Funken_Groovin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Couper1TEP)*

Heres mine, OBDII ABA, VNT-15 from 04' TDI, intercooled, c2 software, 11 psi.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Funken_Groovin)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2pt. slo)*

what turbo is that


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Couper1TEP)*

t3/t4 57trim/.63AR stg 3 wheel


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2pt. slo)*

Top mount manifold?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (Couper1TEP)*

kinetics manifold. its the best out there IMO, ive used atp and Team PSI manifolds and this kinetic one has by far the best placement for the larger framed turbos


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_t3/t4 57trim/.63AR stg 3 wheel

When does the turbo start making positive pressure? Looked to be around 3500rpm on your dyno plot. That's where I want to start boosting in mine, just want to confirm.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T's post up your engine bays (84_GLI_coupe)*

thats the same turbo i have and the same spool rate


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*

I added this the night I blew something up (piston rings? turbo oil seals?):


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

just because you asked...
some recent pics some from h20. nothing has changed though...
























not recent i just like it


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

id post photos but you'd all laugh at me looks like my engine is on some sort of life support...lol stupid digi 2
makin 12 psi now though, just cant rev out 5th though or my egts get to high but it very easily could haha


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

I ready to scrap my engine.







Stupid boost leaks.Hopefully next week once all the new piping is done and all my tbolts are on i'll be good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

weld them all together except where needed. Thats what I did.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats what i'm planing on.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

looks good


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

^^Schwiing.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

now i just have get the copot setting right.Kinda bogs/lags right from 0-5psi(where the copot has control).
Whats yours set at


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

u hav pm


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

i have noticed that everyone has pics . and its about posting up the pics but who has some good videos .


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (snobum)*

http://s146.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUGFUQDN-AI
ON closed road


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 5:11 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

thanks. i am buildinga 8v turbo one right now although im waiting to spoil you guys with the final product and the videos and pics that will come will show how we roll up here in portland! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (snobum)*


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*









not running right...any ideas? check my thread = )
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (wide_mk1)*


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

Is anyway running a front mount on a small bumper MKII. I dont wanna run big bumpers so I was wondering if anybody is running it, and if they have pictures


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (GTiVR6Banger)*

you can go behind the grill if you delete your condenser


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Here is mine. she won't start right now though














Hoping I just need a tune. maybe I can get you opinion?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4077923


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

setup looks good man, what catch can is that? and whered you relocate the little vacuum thing above the brake booster to? 
and just a heads up, ive noticed my hot side piping is starting to melt away the fuel lines resting on it like you have yours. i want to try to pick up some AN lines and fittings but haven't gotten around to it


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*

Thank you very much








that is the e-bay special "OBX catch can" I don't know what your talking about with the vacuum thing above the brake booster. nothing has ever been there.
basically all my vacuum lines were re-routed when I put the neuspeed super charger on, and I just keep everything the same for the turbo.
thanks for the heads up with the fuel lines, I will keep my eyes on them and get some thing better this winter.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

And here is a pic of my 12 pound streed mod optimized exhaust that is running behind the turbo. it's 2.5" also


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

really? i have some kinda little hvac/vacuum switch thing up there...not really sure what it does.
you run a cel with the o2 sensors like that?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_you run a cel with the o2 sensors like that?

It's not running yet, i'm sure it would be ok, first o2 sensor should be a little closer to the manifold but it should be fine there as well, if you get a CEL for second o2 sensor try one of the wayne angle blocks or a spark plug arrestor, they seem to work well on the 1.8Ts.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

I actually have 3 O2 sensors. one on the down pipe, and two in the exhaust pipe. the first one in the exhaust pipe is my AEM wideband and the second is the factory rear O2 sensor. If I get a CEL from it I will run the wayne angle block.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

Starting to take my motor out and replace it with a built ABA block, no compression in cylinder three.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I like this thread....It is very tempting to get back into 8v's.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

are you 8v mk4 guys running check valves on your evap/smaller vacuum port off the intake mani??


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_are you 8v mk4 guys running check valves on your evap/smaller vacuum port off the intake mani?? 

I am here.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I am here.

i just looked and it seems like the smaller vacuum port already goes to a check valve, what about the evap port or whatever it is? can i cap off each end? or do i need to throw in a check valve?
looks like you capped yours off but its not in a mk4 so idk if i should?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_i just looked and it seems like the smaller vacuum port already goes to a check valve, what about the evap port or whatever it is? can i cap off each end? or do i need to throw in a check valve?
looks like you capped yours off but its not in a mk4 so idk if i should?









I consolidated the vacuum lines so that the EVAP is tee'd off the ThrottleBody port with a check vavle.
*edit:* my projects are burring into each other. My 2.0T in the MK2 didn't require EVAP. So, no vacuum to EVAP to add check valve.
*BUT*, I did cosolidate vacuum lines on my MK4 2.0L NA in preparation for turbo and added check valves. I tried to copy want the 1.8T does. 1.8Ts tee on TB port to EVAP with check valve in line.



_Modified by elRey at 4:49 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

Phase 2 preview...


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

hopefully this is it til the spring..
i have a new respect for anyone whos polished one of these mk4 manifolds


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*

Finally took a new pic. Still need to remove all the brackets and spray the frame rails.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Current state of my engine bay:


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

^^the front of that block looks like it was sitting on the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_^^the front of that block looks like it was sitting on the bottom of the ocean

It was a cheap motor I just threw in after I blew the last motor up, it wasn't cleaned up at all. Yes it looks like crap. The motor I am building and putting in it this time will look a lot better.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

not hating, i think i made a few drunk posts last night


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_not hating, i think i made a few drunk posts last night









This is going back in my engine bay:


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_








This is going back in my engine bay:


ok tobi


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
ok tobi
















LOL 
Ya I just noticed that!


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)




----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_








This is going back in my engine bay:









did you literally paint everything? it looks like you got the tops of your valves too



































frigging hilarious!!


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (snobum)*

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (nfx)*

















should be running in a day or so then i will post videos of 60-140 pulls and dyno vid!


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*

One black and white from this weekends skyline drive cruise










_Modified by 2pt. slo at 7:30 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

anyone have any stock 2.0 injectors sitting around they don't need? stock size is 19#
sorry for the off topic post btw


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_anyone have any stock 2.0 injectors sitting around they don't need? stock size is 19#
sorry for the off topic post btw

i have a set without o-rings though


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_anyone have any stock 2.0 injectors sitting around they don't need? stock size is 19#
sorry for the off topic post btw

I have a set. I have to double check and see if the head arent cracked. 



























_Modified by xcracer87 at 9:15 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

got a set of injectors from sgolf2000. thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

In my mk1...
Just got it running decent and the wires sorted...i am gonna need a tranny so0o0o0o0onn
If anyone has parts for a o2a swap let me know
















Lots of intercooler...


















_Modified by wide_mk1 at 10:19 PM 1-26-2009_


----------

